# General Playstation News thread



## Arshes Nei (Aug 20, 2013)

Just thought I'd start a post this way so it's easier to bump with news.

The big news is, that PS3 and Vita are going to have price drops after the launch of PS4.

PS3 and Vita will go down to $200, and if you purchase PS3 games you can qualify for heavy discounts on the PS4 version.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....170742032951800.50467.115605765132094&type=1


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2013)

Sweet. That's a perfect price. Really though it's the games and memory that costs a fuck ton. :c


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 20, 2013)

Bah. You get it for $50 less than me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 20, 2013)

I still find the Vita a bit too high in price for me, but maybe someday lol. I just am wary around carrying a game device that costs as much as a console or upgrade price of a smartphone (along with the fact I have a smartphone) all of that high priced equipment just screams ROB ME.

The PS3 can justify itself a bit better as being 100 dollar Blu Ray player, and 100 dollar console. So in a sense it hit the "old" price points of the PS2 and PSX


----------



## Runefox (Aug 20, 2013)

I can sort of justify it for $200, but I'd much rather see it on par with the 3DS. Given that Sony seems to have largely forgotten the Vita even exists, I'm surprised they're lowering the price at all.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 20, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I can sort of justify it for $200, but I'd much rather see it on par with the 3DS. Given that Sony seems to have largely forgotten the Vita even exists, I'm surprised they're lowering the price at all.



I think they botched it with Dragon's Crown. It was so promoted on E3 as being this awesome crossplay game, and multiplayer you come to find out you have to buy the game twice (WTF!) and it just kinda cloud saves instead of the opportunity to cross multiplayer either.  I think it could have brought in more people with that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2013)

Wait...you mean you can't play the Vita version with someone on the PS3 unless YOU own both versions?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wait...you mean you can't play the Vita version with someone on the PS3 unless YOU own both versions?



You can't play cross platform EVEN IF you owned both versions. PS3 with other PS3 players, Vita with other Vita players.  You can save and play on PS3 but you still have to buy both versions to do this. Also online multiplayer happens in about the middle of the game. You can play multiplayer locally from the beginning though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn. Even Echoes of Time did cross multiplayer. That was a DS and Wii game.

...

That was a great game. ;w;


----------



## Corto (Aug 21, 2013)

Of course it makes sense that the point at which I should be able to afford a console (see how it will drop it's price to 400 bucks here instead) is when it becomes obsolete and I can't use it to play online because no one does anymore. Fuck whoever's the shitfaced asshole dick that sets the price for my country and decided "of course, the people in the Third World are willing to pay precisely twice the price we set in the US!".


I'm bitter.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 21, 2013)

Corto said:


> Of course it makes sense that the point at which I should be able to afford a console (see how it will drop it's price to 400 bucks here instead) is when it becomes obsolete and I can't use it to play online because no one does anymore. Fuck whoever's the shitfaced asshole dick that sets the price for my country and decided "of course, the people in the Third World are willing to pay precisely twice the price we set in the US!".
> 
> 
> I'm bitter.



I dunno, PS3 still has a lot of games and will be producing more, in addition - like I said if you buy a PS3 game that's also got a PS4 equiv you can get heavy discounts towards the PS4 version. 

To be honest I don't buy consoles new because of how expensive they are and I'm more into PC gaming thanks to Humble Bundle and other sites like GOG. When I do get systems it's near the end of their "life cycle" but looks like PS3 still won't be going away anytime soon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2013)

...Why are they making a Gran Turismo movie? -_-

MAKE A WIPEOUT MOVIE!!!!! QnQ


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 26, 2013)

Well some bad news about the $200 PS3 super slim.

http://amzn.com/B00E369SDM

It's the 12gb flash version...which isn't so bad but the thing that I hate is that they didn't keep the hard drive mounting bracket. You have to spend additional money for the upgrade for a new hard drive. That isn't so big of a deal for one to purchase their own HDD since it's any 2.5" 9.5mm laptop hard drive that will work. It's the fact they didn't leave the mount in which can run anywhere from 15 bucks to 40.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 27, 2013)

I know I'm bumping but this is new info. Apparently Sony fucks up and accidentally leaks GTA5 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23848851

Sounds like the ending may have been spoiled from the leak. Anyone in Europe got more details or had the file in question?


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> MAKE A WIPEOUT MOVIE!!!!! QnQ


That would be frickin awesomeee!!! Always loved the Wipeout franchise.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 27, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I know I'm bumping but this is new info. Apparently Sony fucks up and accidentally leaks GTA5 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23848851
> 
> Sounds like the ending may have been spoiled from the leak. Anyone in Europe got more details or had the file in question?



Yay, now 5 will get delayed even further. When I originally preordered the game, it was supposed to be released in April.
 It's obvious I am _greatly disappointed. _


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2013)

Well it's Lawnmower man time.

Looks like PS4 is going to have a VR headset.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...tual-reality-headset-for-the-ps4-8796896.html


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well it's Lawnmower man time.
> 
> Looks like PS4 is going to have a VR headset.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...tual-reality-headset-for-the-ps4-8796896.html



Now they need a compatible fantasy mmo then people can live out their .hack/SAO fantasies.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 10, 2013)

Posting some Vids of interest

Look at the PS4 - also comparison to the Slim
[yt]0a6cjcB085s[/yt]


[yt]AvpCdtjTrAo[/yt]


I think the funniest news is that Sony is snubbing Japan to focus on holiday sales for debut in the US - http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...e-in-japan-to-focus-on-u-s-holiday-sales.html


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 10, 2013)

Just heard about this:

[video=youtube;_MoTr_-FE0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MoTr_-FE0U[/video]

Maybe it could work for Sony.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 10, 2013)

That actually has usefulness specially for the price. Older TVs that need a kind of Roku or media streaming device along with the ability to play classic games is useful.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 12, 2013)

Just adding on since it says PS3 titles may also be likely for the Vita TV. 

http://news.cnet.com/8301-10797_3-5...n-3-titles-could-be-headed-to-the-ps-vita-tv/

That's actually pretty exciting for such a small device. Basically Sony is smart in some aspects, is that people who still want their disc games can play with a physical console, and those who may be more into playing a game here and there can buy the games for streaming. Seems like they sought an interesting middle ground that XboxOne sort of botched. 

Now if it can stream say a PS4 title you bought for your system (or PS3 - that is on your drive) that makes it more powerful - not sure how disc to network streaming would work.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

Vita will be getting TWO Phantasy Stars. Phantasy Star Online 2 and Phantasy Star Nova. Nova will be exclusive and it was just announced. PSO2...isn't news really.
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/09/09/phantasy-star-nova-revealed-for-ps-vita


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 28, 2013)

For Playstation Plus members in the US looks to be better than last month (Sept, save Ico) http://blog.us.playstation.com/2013/09/27/playstation-plus-october-preview/

Vita:
Sine Mora
Hotline Miami

PS3
Kingdoms of Amular: Reckoning 
Shadow of Colossus
Poker Night 2 (which might be a head scratcher but may end up fun).


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2013)

UGH. Sine Mora...
What a deal. 9-9


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 9, 2013)

Simply Games is facing injunction for raising the price of pre-orders for PS4.

Sony doesn't seem to have anything to do with it, seems that it may be the issue of working with another company as the supplier?

http://metro.co.uk/2013/10/08/simplygames-under-fire-for-raising-cost-of-ps4-pre-orders-4138340/

Also from what I understand the PS4 pre-orders are about 1.5 million right now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 9, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Simply Games is facing injunction for raising the price of pre-orders for PS4.
> 
> Sony doesn't seem to have anything to do with it, seems that it may be the issue of working with another company as the supplier?
> 
> ...



Interesting. Especially since I always import my games from Simply Games :O


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 9, 2013)

Why am I worried that this is going to get violent like when the PS3 launched?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like not everything is hunky dory in the world of PS4 indie development. Apparently they use stricter guidelines for indie devs as far as objectionable content is concerned. A game like GTA V, as indicated by the article, wouldn't have made it through these criteria. While not a lot of games would push these boundaries, anyone looking to recreate a GTA-like experience who's not backed by a publisher is going to have some problems. Similarly, I have to wonder how they would handle games designed around the concept of exploring some of those themes as commentary (on excessive violence or substance abuse) or to draw attention to the problem (such as child abuse - A game condemning it can't just not depict it).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 29, 2013)

And now it's time for "which graphics look better" argument go  http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-battlefield-4-next-gen-vs-pc-face-off-preview


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2013)

What kind of argument? Obviously Vectrex graphics are superior.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 31, 2013)

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/10/30/what-can-you-do-on-ps4-without-ps-plus

Thought this was interesting since the upcoming release is coming for the PS4. You still have access to some F2P games and there's an interesting way of playing multiplayer if you don't have a PS+ account.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 31, 2013)

I played a PS4 set up in Gamestop earlier today, ran through all the demos they had and honestly, I'm a big put off. I mean sure the games look decent, but it looks like the aliasing issue that's always annoyed me about consoles remains, and more worryingly the frame rate seemed to tend to drop alot, particularly in Knack where it seemed to tank into the single digits a few times.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 31, 2013)

I used to go to Gamestop/retail stores to get me not to buy games or tablets now (basically to help me get rid of marketing hype and save money). Basically because the demos they have out are usually set in the worst environment possible. They're usually cased up in a way that does affect the performance of the device. Kids are all over them, broke the controllers, so it pushed me more towards PC gaming. Even if I saw a laptop at Staples someone broke it in a way the demo makes them not functional so I'd have a negative impact on the item. Now it's seeing how others use the device in an actual home environment that's been making my decisions more.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 31, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I used to go to Gamestop/retail stores to get me not to buy games or tablets now (basically to help me get rid of marketing hype and save money). Basically because the demos they have out are usually set in the worst environment possible. They're usually cased up in a way that does affect the performance of the device. Kids are all over them, broke the controllers, so it pushed me more towards PC gaming. Even if I saw a laptop at Staples someone broke it in a way the demo makes them not functional so I'd have a negative impact on the item. Now it's seeing how others use the device in an actual home environment that's been making my decisions more.



Considering that I was there as the guy had just set up the PS4 and was the second person to play it, I don't think this was an issue. And even then in the worst case it wouldn't have had as severe of an effect as it did.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 1, 2013)

Just found this.

Kind of annoying.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Just found this.
> 
> Kind of annoying.



Ooooooh my Christ. Let's hope this isn't as massive as the Fail U's update. That shit was a pain in the ass. I remember when my friend was updating his when he got it. Good lord.
I seriously feel there are ulterior motives for this and not just getting the console on it's feet.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 1, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Just found this.
> 
> Kind of annoying.



You can still play regular disc games without the update on launch. It's for the full functionality of the other stuff that it's really for. It would be show stopping if it was required to play but it's pretty much not. 

They announced November's Instant game Collection for the US

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2013...&utm_campaign=Feed:+PSBlog+(PlayStation.Blog)

This includes PS4 games - If you don't have a PS4 but may plan to get one later down the year and have the PS+ subscription, go to your computer and "purchase" it (it doesn't cost you anything, it's free) - then you can have it later down the road. You can also do this with Vita games too.

Free for Vita on PS+
Soul Sacrifice
Oddworld - Stranger's Wrath

Free for PS3 on PS+
Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen
Ibb and Obb
Binary Domain

Free for PS4 on PS+
Resogun
Contact


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 1, 2013)

Don't know if anybody's heard of this, but Titanfall isn't going to be on PS4 after all.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 1, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Don't know if anybody's heard of this, but Titanfall isn't going to be on PS4 after all.



It never was. Why are you announcing this behind the times worthless information?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 1, 2013)

Because I hadn't seen any updates about it.

I'm out of class now. I'm gonna maybe see if there's a PS4 to try at the mall in my area.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 1, 2013)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuck. They said at the damn E3 it was an Xbox and Windows exclusive.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 1, 2013)

I didn't watch that one.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 1, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I didn't watch that one.



E3 is where they made most of the big gaming announcements, so not my fault. It's a pretty big event, even if it's not as "big" as it used to be where a lot of people got in and attended. There have been big threads about E3 because people interested in games will talk about this event. So it's really annoying when someone who doesn't watch something so huge come in with info that was pretty much out there.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2013)

I would say I'm upset TitanFall isn't on PS4, but PC>consoles so I'm fine.

What I do hope happens is that Blacklight R gets popular again when it goes on PS4. Fuck Planetside 2. Broken fucking game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

Bumping because Knack bombed harder than Sonic Lost World. Holy fuck. 
I actually didn't have hopes for it because of all the videos. It looked more like an art masturbation fest instead of a GOOD game with creative art behind it. Seemed more linear than Audiosurf and that's exactly the issue apparently. I only kept my eye on it hoping it'd be the next big Sony platformer. Crash and Spyro, Jack, R&C, and Sly, to Sackboy (still sounds wrong), were all fantastic characters passing the torch from one to the next. Knack seems to have butterfingers. Shame. Could have been something. I really hope this won't be a trend with the other launch titles. Especially not Shadow Fall because that game looks delicious.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 13, 2013)

And I thought Nintendo had a problem with not giving enough good launch titles. 

I actually enjoy Knack, but none of the other demos I saw at EB Games looked engaging enough for me. I miss the days when Sony's big boy was Crash instead of Kratos.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

...

How do you enjoy Knack? It's not out yet.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> How do you enjoy Knack? It's not out yet.



He said it was at EB with other demos?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

Never said I passed English. (I did, but you get the point). Sure wish WE had demos here. 

Killzone got a 7. Not bad. Will try it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 13, 2013)

Here's a pretty thorough review from someone at NBC. I think the points the person makes are pretty good, makes sense. But I really never remember having launches having super must have titles, it usually comes a few months down.

If you however, have a PS+ subscription you can get a couple games for free each month to help  ease the lull until stronger titles come out.

The streaming service unfortunately won't come till next year which is why, besides being a bargain hunter I'm not in the biggest hurry to get a PS4.

http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/p...tic-console-looking-few-good-games-2D11577461


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 14, 2013)

Just bumping because Yoshida responded to the low scores. His response about Knack makes sense as it sounds like the intent was supposed to design a title that can appeal to a more casual person who would probably be scared of using a lot of buttons. I again have to say, I don't really remember any console where I really wanted it (other than being a kid and just wanting a system) where the launch lineup was incredible. Usually a year or so down the line did I find games I really wanted.

Time has a review of the system, which is rather positive. http://techland.time.com/2013/11/13/playstation-4-review-sonys-comeback-console/

One nasty report is that the Day 1 Update are causing systems to brick, so not good. http://www.nowgamer.com/news/2158362/ps4_bricking_early_ps4_issues_and_how_to_fix_them.html (but these were the early release consoles but is bad press nonetheless) Sounds like once again things were rushed. Sony is not strong in software development and needs to accumulate a stronger team since they're really strong in content provision given they're an entertainment company. 



Amazon had a buy 2 get 1 free deal for PS4 games on Tuesday (Nov 12) and I know Target and Toys R US are supposed to have the same deal

http://www.vg247.com/2013/11/14/ps4...by-low-scores-but-remains-confident/#comments


There's also now an app that will work with the PS4 using it as a secondary screen - http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/game...-android-available-now-in-time-for-ps4-launch Reviews for the Android version say it's slow unfortunately. Hopefully they fix that, because if they can make it easier for people to shop on the PSN it would be a lot better. 

Right now it also seems PS4 needs to work on boot times. It currently takes 30 seconds to boot, and Xbox One half that time. http://www.craveonline.com/gaming/articles/603575-xbox-one-boot-up-is-twice-as-fast-as-ps4


here is Kotaku's review http://kotaku.com/the-playstation-4-the-kotaku-review-in-progress-1463521231


----------



## Milo (Nov 14, 2013)

didn't they get rid of the pink light on the PS4 controller?

they've taken it too far...


----------



## Fernin (Nov 14, 2013)

The problem with Knack, aside from the constant slowdown as you get bigger, is that there's ZERO variety to the gameplay. You literally do the exact, same, thing, all the way through the game, with no variation. The trite story and characterization doesn't help either.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Fernin said:


> The problem with Knack, aside from the constant slowdown as you get bigger, is that there's ZERO variety to the gameplay. You literally do the exact, same, thing, all the way through the game, with no variation. The trite story and characterization doesn't help either.



Nobody complains about Mario doing that.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

Interesting. Amazon opened up a storefront for the Playstation Network and you can also purchase PSN digital games.

Some titles will earn you a 5 dollar credit.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-10797_3-57611907-235/its-game-on-for-playstation-network-on-amazon/

http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-N...f_rd_p=1659357482&pf_rd_i=playstation network


----------



## Fernin (Nov 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Nobody complains about Mario doing that.



A: Actually, yes, they do.

B: Mario is generally more complex than Knack, yes, somehow that's possible. Knack has about all the complexity of one of these, http://www.handheldempire.com/game_images/tn_400x300_2390_1259824992623_Tiger_Lion_King__The.jpg


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

Neither PS3 or XboxOne will be able to play 3D Bluray at this time.

Both Consoles will still need Hard Drive space to play. Xbox One is not upgradeable, but PS4 is at this time.
XBox One still boots faster than PS4
XBox One will have DLNA, but PS4 doesn't have it on launch, nor mp3 support.

Resogun is up for free on PS+ right now.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Xbox One also has Killer Instinct at least. All PS4 has for me is the game of destroy everything and get bigger at the same time.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

The new Killer Instinct Sucks. Musical Combos...really?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

It's a fucking DLC ridden scam if I remember correctly too.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Don't care, I just wanted a new Killer Instinct.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Don't care, I just wanted a new Killer Instinct.



I don't care your bullshit post has nothing to do with PS4


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't care, I just want PS4 games that would actually make me buy the console.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, you're childish.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't care, I just want PS4 games that would actually make me buy the console.



No one is here to give any fucks on what you want to buy. 

Not to mention they gave Resogun out for free.

I don't care about launch so much as I have already stated it is rare for any consoles to have must buy titles at launch. But Killer Instinct isn't a must buy either. But my issue is you brought it up under no provocation and it is totally off topic. So do your shit posts elsewhere since it is not relevant and you are being a tryhard when you don't fit in.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

Just saw footage of Killzone: Shadow Fall.

I don't know much of the Killzone games other than the Helgast are the same as Nazis, meaning killing them won't make me feel any remorse.

*cocks rifle* Heeeeere Higgy, Higgy, Higgy.


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 15, 2013)

Can you please go back to the nintendo threads that you love so much. Considering that i will stick to my PS3 since i don't want to fall into the same trap that i did when the PS2 release date. 
Though what other games on the PS4 that are released already?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Can you please go back to the nintendo threads that you love so much. Considering that i will stick to my PS3 since i don't want to fall into the same trap that i did when the PS2 release date.
> Though what other games on the PS4 that are released already?



Haha, remember Bouncer?

Battlefield 4 will be on PS4 with upgrade if you have the PS3 version. Problem is that if you do the upgrade, there is no cross playing network wise with other systems. So it might be a bit lonely at the moment. But this is the same situation with Xbox as well.

As far as new games, here is the list in the store so far. https://store.sonyentertainmentnetw...ps4-games/cid=STORE-MSF77008-PS4ALLGAMESCATEG

What I'm interested  in seeing is what will happen with the Digital store on Amazon. I already noticed they were selling some DLC for half the cost of the PSN price. Skyrim, Heathfire - 2.50, Dawnguard and Dragonborn were 9.99 each.


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 15, 2013)

Actually yes but i never played it though isn't it similar to another fighting game that squaresoft did on the PS1? Though speaking of which wondering about the PSN price drops that are going to happen on the holidays. Hopefully there will be a price drop for one game i am looking forward to playing.

EDIT: Though i am not bothered that minecraft with be on the PS3/PS4.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Resogun is looking...FUCKING...NICE.
Holy DOG SHIT!! This game is just bursting of kickassery. I'm about to go buy a PS4, right fucking now. Christ Almighty, this hit all the right buttons.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2013)

I posted about this in the unpopular gaming opinions thread, but apparently gamers are having low fps problems with ps4 games.  I'm having with battlefield 4 and assassin's creed frame rate drops down to 15 fps and can't play with friends on assassin's creed.  If you preordered it you may want to wait a few days, or if you are going to pick it up anyhow hang on to the receipt just in case the problem isn't fixed.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

It looks like the Frame rate issues for Battlefield 4 are also bad on the PC end too. Sounds like devs rushed to make the deadline again.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 16, 2013)

There are a significant number of dead units being reported on Amazon. These are verified purchases. Many of them report that their items came in damaged packages. Sounds like someone involved in the shipping like UPS maybe got jelly about the PS4 and treated them with gentleness of the Samsonite Gorilla


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Welp...I'm not getting one for a year. Sony. What the fuck?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

Well this a thing that happened.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm done.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

And this is why I don't buy systems on launch day.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 16, 2013)

Tried the Demo version of Knack at Gamestop. I didn't have the issues of frames or slowdowns when playing, but there were some other things. The repetitiveness comes from a demo level. But some of the game play didn't seem as fun as I thought as well. I found the overall Demo running (not just Knack it was whatever demo to demo games) rather underwhelming. I thought FIFA looked creepy as fuck. The other irritating thing was load times to get to the main demo menu. 1/99 ....

..yeah didn't like that. Also tried to play Contrast and loading up the game felt very slow. Were these demos on the Hard disk because what the hell?

While Xbox was only "coming soon" There was a demo unit out. God, that thing looks like a workstation/fucking ugly. Then again  Xbox seems to enjoy making clunky awkward looking shit. As long as it plays games I guess. But if Xbox were a TV it be those old CRTs. Looking at a display that had old Xboxes, Wiis, PS consoles was kinda fun. I can see why Wii was such a party console given its size compared to Xbox. I saw that mini PSone that came out years for 30 and almost got it just for Nostalgia (and its cute look) 

Even when I knew the consoles were gonna launch I really had no interest in getting one till later down the road, but I was interested in seeing what both were coming up with. 

Hopefully Sony can address the fuckups with the Amazon ones - since it seems it's more concentrated there. I do expect a few consoles being DOA or defective - and us hearing about it due to social media days.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, what do you make of this?

As a Nintendo fan I don't know whether to be in awe, or to be disgusted.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

If you were disgusted, I'd laugh at you SOOOO hard.

But the irony is hilarious in that pic.


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 17, 2013)

Stop it. It's just a concept skin idea. I really don't know why your so mad over a PS4 NES skin Though has anyone done one for the PS3 yet?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Stop it. It's just a concept skin idea. I really don't know why your so mad over a PS4 NES skin Though has anyone done one for the PS3 yet?



Because it's claiming to be as important as the NES was.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes. http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/185/6/1/nes_ps3_skin__sony_arcade__by_zoexoso-d6c1ci3.jpg

There was one for the 360 too. http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2006/02/350covers_NES_cg.jpg Pretty nice.



TransformerRobot said:


> Because it's claiming to be as important as the NES was.



Oh shut your pissing mouth. Good GOD you're being pathetic as fuck. Jesus H. Christ.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yes. http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/185/6/1/nes_ps3_skin__sony_arcade__by_zoexoso-d6c1ci3.jpg
> 
> There was one for the 360 too. http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2006/02/350covers_NES_cg.jpg Pretty nice.
> 
> ...



No need to be rude.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Well you respond to nothing else so you can deal with it once before you derail another thread with childish fantardation.


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, what do you make of this?
> 
> As a Nintendo fan I don't know whether to be in awe, or to be disgusted.


I'm a Nintendo fan and I think it's awesome. 



TransformerRobot said:


> Because it's claiming to be as important as the NES was.


No it's not? Do you get upset over NES skins for iPhones too because they're obviously claiming to be as important as the NES too? It's just a cover for people who like both and want that retro look.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

A skin shows homage to a classic design from a household name. It's not trying to do anything other than honor a godfather of the industry. Everyone else in the world would have come to that conclusion. Not find it disgusting unless they just absolutely hate Nintendo.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 17, 2013)

Please leave insults at the door guys.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

Willow said:


> I'm a Nintendo fan and I think it's awesome.
> 
> 
> No it's not? Do you get upset over NES skins for iPhones too because they're obviously claiming to be as important as the NES too? It's just a cover for people who like both and want that retro look.



Wow, somebody here who actually responds in a civilized manner.

Then if you think so, I think so to. ^^


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, what do you make of this?
> 
> As a Nintendo fan I don't know whether to be in awe, or to be disgusted.



Why would would it be disgusting? First off Sony wanted to work with Nintendo when they got dumped. So now you have to act childish over something as silly as a skin? Can you stop shitposting in this thread because you're being really disruptive.

I have to agree with Forbes on this. 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...o-gauge-scope-of-ps4s-technical-difficulties/

Right now people of course are gouging for consoles, trying to sell them as high as 1200. I know Sony is purposely holding back stock so that they can help get more out and not make the mistake of the previous console launch, so wish they'd just stop since Sony is working on making sure they aren't in as much short supply.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

Has anyone already mentioned this?

I don't know if the PS4 will go through the same drought as the Wii U did, because Sony has shown a lot of dedication to this console.

Besides, it's going to have Drive Club next year. Though I don't see many other games coming for it that look to sell big.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Because it's claiming to be as important as the NES was.


I have a mints tin that looks like a NES controller.

> Implying that mint candies are as important as the NES was.


I'm not big on sticking stickers of any kind on my consoles, but I would want that skin.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Has anyone already mentioned this?
> 
> I don't know if the PS4 will go through the same drought as the Wii U did, because Sony has shown a lot of dedication to this console.
> 
> Besides, it's going to have Drive Club next year. Though I don't see many other games coming for it that look to sell big.



There won't really be a drought since there's more games from other parties. Their launch titles aren't very strong for sure, but the titles they gave out for free since buying a PS4 came with a month of PS+ will get more people into buying the subscription service and keep getting new games for free *each month*. They also have Blacklight R as a free game for PS4 players. 

Spring will probably be stronger for both XboxOne and PS4 because at least for Japan PS3 will launch in Feb, if Sony is smart, and also starts selling the PS Vita TV over here during the time Japan gets product, they'll be pretty well off because people wouldn't mind buying that accessory in a bundle. The bundle will then match up with the XboxOne's retail price since the unit will cost about 100 bucks. 

There is a chance where the PS3 may end up being a big hit past "EOL" because people are going to look for price drops, and paying 200 for a bluray and game console is going to hit a sweet spot for people looking to consolidate devices in the living room. Though places like Gamestop and Walmart seem to have some pretty nice Black Friday Ads. I noticed that refurb/used and new non/laptop drive PS3s are going for $150 which will be a nice price point for people. Especially given that P4 has no backwards compatibility. 

http://www.walmart.com/cp/1076614

With games going that low on Walmart new, that's going to encourage people who didn't have interest in a console prior to possibly get one. It was only at the beginning of this year did Sony cut production of the PS2. 

Then with subscription to PS+ on Black Friday going to be 30 bucks (and those subscriptions are stackable - ie you can buy 3 and they will add on to an existing subscription for example) that will probably get more converts. 
I do however think PS4 needs some tweaking. Not having 3D bluray playback or mp3 playback is somewhat of a travesty at this point. Not to mention DLNA/media streaming needs to be on as well. Sure I get that Sony wants to make a console out for the gamers, but those were nice things to have too. Menu loading was ridiculous on the Demo. Contrast took forever to load. So taking too long to load is not good. They should have optimized it better if it was designated to be more of a gaming machine, than the Hal9000 Xbox.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 18, 2013)

Well according to reports. PS4 sold over 1million units in 24 hours. http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/17/5113704/sony-playstation-4-1-million-sales that's rather impressive given the reports of hardware issues. 

Forbes review of the PS4 - http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2013/11/18/a-weekend-with-the-ps4/

At the store I had time with the controller, it was one of the nicest and most comfortable experiences I had - sans of course the cable connected to it. The indentations on the pads made it more comfortable and it was nice and light weight.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes. I always hated the big ass convex analogs of previous Dualshock models (among other personal flaws). I was so happy to see that change.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a question for PS4 owners? Can you see other people on the PSN network? (PS3 owners and Vita?)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Games are not this fucking serious. 

http://kotaku.com/man-shot-dead-over-playstation-4-sale-1466957003


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Games are not this fucking serious.
> 
> http://kotaku.com/man-shot-dead-over-playstation-4-sale-1466957003



There were quite a few robberies and attempted robberies. 
There was some report here that a guy jumped through a window trying to steal a PS4 and he tried to claim he was being robbed and jumped to save his life (with the PS4).


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm not surprised anymore, but I am disgusted regardless. This happens like EVERY launch and then people wonder why politicians keep trying to take our shit away.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Games are not this fucking serious.
> 
> http://kotaku.com/man-shot-dead-over-playstation-4-sale-1466957003


Video games aren't, but it's Christmas shopping season.
Which seems like the time when everyone goes the most apeshit over entertainment doo-dads.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

Just saw some reviews for the Vita TV, it's in early stages so of course I expected the compatibility to be low right now but sounds like it has serious promise if it makes it over here. - http://www.edge-online.com/features/vita-tv-first-impressions-from-japan/

This commercial is in Japanese - and no I won't really make it a habit of posting commercials - only because the unit is not out for other regions. But it shows the guy powering on his PS4 while his woman is watching TV to stream it to another TV. 

[yt]z8zXGWXe3Fc[/yt]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 23, 2013)

It looks like Vita TV is going to be released outside Japan. The rumor mill is that Europe is going to get the PS4 and a Vita TV bundle

http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/ps4-and-ps-vita-ultimate-bundle-to-launch-before-christmas


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 26, 2013)

A bit NSFW because of nudity, but a man was stripping his wife down on a PS4 stream - http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/husband-ps4-stream-naked-passed-wife-article-1.1528580


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 26, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> A bit NSFW because of nudity, but a man was stripping his wife down on a PS4 stream - http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/husband-ps4-stream-naked-passed-wife-article-1.1528580


I wonder if she was okay with what happened?

If not, I don't know what kind of laws would be applicable to that situation, but I hope she brings the hammer down on his ass hardcore.
Because, as far as that article describes, she was completely unconscious for the whole thing.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 28, 2013)

Some people are saying she's in on it...but I'm not sure what to make of it. 

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2013/11/28/playstation-plus-december-preview/
PS+ subscription 30 for a year will be going on sale from Amazon as well if you want to avoid the crowds at Gamestop.

Borderlands 2 will be free on PS3 come December


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 28, 2013)

Well this sucks...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 28, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well this sucks...



I don't see why it sucks. The consoles just launched. Why would you expect cuts in less than a year's release right now?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I don't see why it sucks. The consoles just launched. Why would you expect cuts in less than a year's release right now?



I don't know, I thought maybe it would give them a sales boost. Worked for the Wii U...sort of.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 28, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't know, I thought maybe it would give them a sales boost. Worked for the Wii U...sort of.



Both companies sold *1 million units in 24 hours* for each one.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Both companies sold *1 million units in 24 hours* for each one.



That's impressive, but I don't understand quite how they did that with a $400 and $500 price tag respectively.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 28, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> That's impressive, but I don't understand quite how they did that with a $400 and $500 price tag respectively.



Bluray player with apps for internet on both systems. 

The cost teardowns say the PS4 is maybe shy of 20 dollars to make (about 380 if I remember correctly)  vs its retail price.

http://allthingsd.com/20131126/micr...-more-to-build-than-sonys-ps4-teardown-shows/

If you put in physical harddrives. The average costs of laptop drives in the 500gb range is about 50+ dollars
Bluray can average around 50 now (before I know it was quite more than that till the prices fell)

So just saying that's probably 100 right there on a lowball end (depends who makes the component for the blu ray)
Then you have the graphics processor which I'm estimating is probably about 100
Memory is about 90

(So already we're looking at about 290 on the high side of estimating, maybe about 230-250)
So that doesn't account for the cost of the processor, motherboard, power supply and housing compents. You know since the PS4 and Xbox aren't just cpu towers you can go buy for 40 bucks - they had to design the system (though I feel Xbox...didn't really design it at all aesthetically speaking) 

Even gaming a decent enough desktop for most games will probably be around 500-700 because you intend to build it for longer time.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 28, 2013)

Sony says the PS4 will end up more like the PS2 than the PS3.

Well, to me it certainly looks like it, considering how well it's first-day sales were.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 28, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Sony says the PS4 will end up more like the PS2 than the PS3.
> 
> Well, to me it certainly looks like it, considering how well it's first-day sales were.




That's because Sony had a few big errors with the PS3. It was too costly for the consumer at the time, it had a hard programming curve and the hardware was in short supply.

It's much more likely now that they've worked on those 3 major issues that people will get the system once more games are out.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

Now the PS4 has reached 2.1 million. Kudos to ya Sony.  (Yes, I actually mean it)


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 3, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> > Implying that mint candies are as important as the NES was.



Mint candies are more important than _any_ gaming station.

So, anyone get a PS4? I have QUESTIONS. Mostly about the PSN store, like do downloadable games you paid for on PS3 (Metal Gear Solid 3 for example) work on it? My brother's getting a PS4 soon, which means I get a free PS3 as he is a fool. Considering buying a few favourites on PSN incase I ever get a PS4 in like 5 years time, and it'd suck to have to buy them again.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Mint candies are more important than _any_ gaming station.
> 
> So, anyone get a PS4? I have QUESTIONS. Mostly about the PSN store, like do downloadable games you paid for on PS3 (Metal Gear Solid 3 for example) work on it? My brother's getting a PS4 soon, which means I get a free PS3 as he is a fool. Considering buying a few favourites on PSN incase I ever get a PS4 in like 5 years time, and it'd suck to have to buy them again.



At this time now, but they plan to introduce Game streaming so you can play your older downloaded PS3 games. Your account does show what games you have purchased so you haven't lost them. I don't have a PS4 but I have PS+ so my library contains the free PS4 games, PSvita and other games that I got for free. 

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/125...vice-coming-to-ps3-and-ps-vita-as-well-as-ps4


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> At this time now, but they plan to introduce Game streaming so you can play your older downloaded PS3 games. Your account does show what games you have purchased so you haven't lost them. I don't have a PS4 but I have PS+ so my library contains the free PS4 games, PSvita and other games that I got for free.
> 
> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/125...vice-coming-to-ps3-and-ps-vita-as-well-as-ps4



Hey that sounds pretty good, like a Netflix for Playstation games. If it works as advertised I'd gladly buy a subscription. Though considering it'll be a year or two until the service is available here I might already own all the games the I want ._.

Just curious, what PS4/Vita games did you get for free?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Hey that sounds pretty good, like a Netflix for Playstation games. If it works as advertised I'd gladly buy a subscription. Though considering it'll be a year or two until the service is available here I might already own all the games the I want ._.
> 
> Just curious, what PS4/Vita games did you get for free?



I got Resogun and Contrast for PS4 Blacklight R is F2P on PS4 iirc. 

I think I got every Vita game that's come out on the IGC (Instant Game Collection) since August?

Borderlands 2 comes out for free this week on IGC 

You can go to the Sony Website and purchase them that way so that they stay in your library. I ended up getting those Black Friday PS+ year subscriptions for $30 (with 20 bucks worth of Amazon video credit that came with it).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

You know, it's strange.

 It's the 8th generation of gaming.

 Nintendo's new home console is doing badly, but it's new handheld is a firestorm.

 Sony's new home console is rocking us like a hurricane, but their new handheld is stuck in the toilet.

 Anyway, I would've tried Killzone Shadowfall in-store, but there was no demo available for it. Yet they let you confirm your age for the new Ratchet and Clank trailer. Why not do that for a Killzone Shadowfall demo? I wanna kill some space Nazis already!!


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> So, anyone get a PS4?



Nope, but I do want one. Hopefully it won't take more than 3 or 4 years for the price to drop down to $300.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

Toddler Naruto said:


> Nope, but I do want one. Hopefully it won't take more than 3 or 4 years for the price to drop down to $300.



We won't see that until 2015 apparently. -_-


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> We won't see that until 2015 apparently. -_-



2015 huh? That blows, but it's definitely better than 2016 or 2017, heh.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

Still better than the PS3 crisis.


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Dec 3, 2013)

I want a PS4


----------



## Runefox (Dec 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Still better than the PS3 crisis.



Wait. PS3 crisis?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Wait. PS3 crisis?



The PS3 made Sony loose money because it cost $800 to make, contrary to the $600 price tag.

The PS4, however, cost $381 to make, so they still make a little bit of change from each one, instead of loosing $200 like they did for each PS3.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> The PS3 made Sony loose money because it cost $800 to make, contrary to the $600 price tag.


The thing about that is Sony was banking on people A) not caring about the price tag and B) using the PS3 (or more specifically the Cell processor) in scientific settings. The latter did happen, though the former only really happened later on when higher profile releases happened and Sony had already begun to reduce the cost of the system (reducing and then fully removing PS2 compatibility all the way down to removing USB ports and card reader). Once OtherOS support was removed, scientific use of the PS3 pretty much ceased beyond existing units for obvious reasons.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 3, 2013)

Well if you want some nice deals, https://store.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com/#!/en-us/holiday-sale/cid=STORE-MSF77008-9_HOLIDAYSALE13

If you got PS+ you can get some big discounts

Ni No Kuni for 9.79
FF Realm Reborn - 10 / 15 for collectors
along with some other good sales.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 4, 2013)

Runefox said:


> The thing about that is Sony was banking on people A) not caring about the price tag and B) using the PS3 (or more specifically the Cell processor) in scientific settings. The latter did happen, though the former only really happened later on when higher profile releases happened and Sony had already begun to reduce the cost of the system (reducing and then fully removing PS2 compatibility all the way down to removing USB ports and card reader). Once OtherOS support was removed, scientific use of the PS3 pretty much ceased beyond existing units for obvious reasons.



Another reason it's the black sheep of the PlayStation family.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my God...

Not big news, but still related

This just hit PS3 and isn't region locked. I'm fucking furious. I spent so much to get the region locked 360 version only for it to come out a few years later unlocked. 

Wow. Wow wow fucking wow.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh my God...
> 
> Not big news, but still related
> 
> ...



Is it any good?


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 4, 2013)

I would not be surprised if this is on the PSN network since a lot of japanese games are in the US PSN story. I've noticed First Queen IV in there. As well as a lot of japan only games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

Cave likes to be elusive as possible with their games. I can't begin to tell you all the hoops I've had to jump through just to get them. Even having to get a new phone and a fucking JP 360 just to play a few. I doubt they'd make it as accessible as putting it on PSN. I wish. But that's just Cave. 



TransformerRobot said:


> Is it any good?



I doubt you'd like it (or most people here).
Niche game.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 4, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Another reason it's the black sheep of the PlayStation family.



For gaming sort of since Vita is worse and PS3 and Xbox 360 are not too far apart in sales at the moment.

People bought it for the blu ray which did help eventually with the debate on which hd format to use and bring down prices as well


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

Have you seen Tearaway, Arshes?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Have you seen Tearaway, Arshes?



Heard about it but I don't have a Vita so I haven't really kept up on a lot of those games.

Calling PS3 a Black sheep is also a bit silly considering it's still about tied with Xbox360 and 20 million behind Wii
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_game_consoles it may have had the roughest start of all 3 but it still brought in some interesting successes. I mean why does XboxOne need bluray if it was so bad on PS3?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Heard about it but I don't have a Vita so I haven't really kept up on a lot of those games.
> 
> Calling PS3 a Black sheep is also a bit silly considering it's still about tied with Xbox360 and 20 million behind Wii
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_game_consoles it may have had the roughest start of all 3 but it still brought in some interesting successes. I mean why does XboxOne need bluray if it was so bad on PS3?



Don't ask me, I'm not a tech expert.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Don't ask me, I'm not a tech expert.


... For anyone legitimately wondering, Blu-ray is included in the Xbox One and PS4 because the discs can hold vastly more information than DVD's. 50GB vs 8GB, to be precise.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Don't ask me, I'm not a tech expert.



Then why did you make a comment like that? It seems you don't know as much about the playstation or xbox history but you know a lot about nintendo though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 5, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Then why did you make a comment like that? It seems you don't know as much about the playstation or xbox history but you know a lot about nintendo though.



I wouldn't even give him that to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 5, 2013)

Runefox said:


> ... For anyone legitimately wondering, Blu-ray is included in the Xbox One and PS4 because the discs can hold vastly more information than DVD's. 50GB vs 8GB, to be precise.



Yes now that Blu-ray is mainstay. But I was basically saying the PS3 helped standardize the format of HD discs. Since it was something like the vhs beta format debate

Sorry about that... on the mobile


----------



## Runefox (Dec 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yes now that Blu-ray is mainstay. But I was basically saying the PS3 helped standardize the format of HD discs. Since it was something like the vhs beta format debate


Ahh, yes. I remember the debate pretty well; I thought of HD-DVD as a more open standard and was rooting for it as a result, but the PS3 is a huge reason why Blu-ray won the format wars. Anyone remember the HD-DVD attachment for Xbox 360? Microsoft threw their lot in with HD-DVD, but that didn't last long before Blu-ray destroyed the format.

As far as picture quality went, there was no difference. HD-DVD held slightly less than Blu-ray, but was less restrictive DRM-wise, and more standardized (early Blu-ray players had differing levels of support for features and many would never be fully compatible; The PS3 was one of the only ones that were compatible with then-current and future feature levels, and due to the high price of Blu-ray players, sold a fair number of units on those grounds alone). Back during the early days of the PS3 though, games like Oblivion would have multiple copies of game data on-disc in order to lessen the impact of the slower Blu-ray drive over traditional DVD, which is no longer a problem (particularly because games don't run off discs this generation due to the sheer amount of data to run).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Then why did you make a comment like that? It seems you don't know as much about the playstation or xbox history but you know a lot about nintendo though.



Like I said, I'm no tech expert. If I was I'd know a lot more about the PlayStation and Xbox lines than I actually do.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Like I said, I'm no tech expert. If I was I'd know a lot more about the PlayStation and Xbox lines than I actually do.



What, you think everyone in this thread is a tech expert? It doesn't take much to google some basic information. Hell I still think a TV is a magic light box and I can put up a better argument than you. Get in the GAME, TR.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> What, you think everyone in this thread is a tech expert? It doesn't take much to google some basic information. Hell I still think a TV is a magic light box and I can put up a better argument than you. Get in the GAME, TR.



So not all of you are tech experts, but most of you are still smarter than me and can be less of a jerk than me (as of late ).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> So not all of you are tech experts, but most of you are still smarter than me and can be less of a jerk than me (as of late ).



It's irritating for people to have to constantly educate, and re-educate someone who is being repetitive. It's not that people are being "jerks" for the sake of it. But you're being very annoying. You don't need to comment on everything. You don't need to regurgitate topics, acting like a tool for Nintendo. Sit back and be quiet for a bit instead of trying to talk about everything and people will be less of "jerks" because you are being more thoughtful about your posts.

Before accusing others of being jerks, learn to see how you're coming off to others - because I'm quite sure a few people think you're being a big jerk yourself


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It's irritating for people to have to constantly educate, and re-educate someone who is being repetitive. It's not that people are being "jerks" for the sake of it. But you're being very annoying. You don't need to comment on everything. You don't need to regurgitate topics, acting like a tool for Nintendo. Sit back and be quiet for a bit instead of trying to talk about everything and people will be less of "jerks" because you are being more thoughtful about your posts.
> 
> Before accusing others of being jerks, learn to see how you're coming off to others - because I'm quite sure a few people think you're being a big jerk yourself



I just said I was a jerk myself.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I just said I was a jerk myself.



Sorry read that as "to me" instead of "than me"


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

Before I get to try Killzone Shadowfall, I have some questions for anybody here who has played it:

-How many weapons can I carry at once?
-What is your favorite weapon?
-Does it have an adjustable difficulty?
-Anything close to the chainsaw from Doom?
-How often can you use the deadliest weapon in the game?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Before I get to try Killzone Shadowfall, I have some questions for anybody here who has played it:
> 
> -How many weapons can I carry at once?
> -What is your favorite weapon?
> ...



Why worry about getting a new gen console right now. As I've said earlier it's still new but has impressive sales. Wait till you see more games out before buying. That's with any of the consoles right now. Wait till later because I'm sure prices will go down and new games will be on the horizon you may actually enjoy. I know many are waiting for Watch Dogs.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I know many are waiting for Watch Dogs.



Yeeeeeeessssssssssss... @w@

And The Crew. Ubisoft has me on my hind legs tongue out right now. Good god.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And The Crew. Ubisoft has me on my hind legs tongue out right now. Good god.


... And then they bring YuPlay and always online DRM to PS4!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2013)

Watch Dogs has some mild interest for me because I'm still wary after seeing "oh look at what you can do" not really happening since that Bouncer fiasco with PS2. 

Kinda curious how a new Oddworld would play out which is upcoming apparently?

Oddly Enough I'm really curious about Transistor since I remember it being posted during E3. 

I couldn't get into that Final Fantasy teaser since it didn't even bother it was a glamrock/Jrock/pop parade in the guise of a FF game.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I couldn't get into that Final Fantasy teaser since it didn't even bother it was a glamrock/Jrock/pop parade in the guise of a FF game.


Isn't this what FF games have been since X-2?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 9, 2013)

Are they planning on giving us another wipEout soon?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 12, 2013)

http://www.pushsquare.com/news/2013/12/japanese_sales_charts_ps_vita_tvs_audience_shrinks_again

I think the doom and gloom  is a bit premature considering. The PS Vita TV was meant to work with a PS4 and considering that's one of its major features, and Japan doesn't have the console yet, why buy this?

The other problem is, that ironically more interest was expressed outside of Japan than in it. It will be interesting to see what it does when it launches in the US. That and they need to put more apps on the device.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Are they planning on giving us another wipEout soon?



QnQ

No. They're not. 
Studio Liverpool (Psygnosis) was shut down a few months after WipEout 2048's release for the Vita. "Feisar pilot", Ami Nakajima said that that the WipEout series is over. It's possible that it was handed to a new studio...but doubtful and I expect it to never happen. 
Antigrav racing died with Liverpool.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 15, 2013)

Did anyone else get Borderlands 2 from PS+ it's out for free (in North America) for PS+ subscribers


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh for goodness' sake!!

It's happening again!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

So what? You're upset that more people can enjoy a good game? Granted mobile is dumb, but that's besides the point...unless that's where your issue lies.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> So what? You're upset that more people can enjoy a good game? Granted mobile is dumb, but that's besides the point...unless that's where your issue lies.



No, my issue lies here; Sony's leaving another of their first-party IPs out to die, just like with Crash Bandicoot. Seriously, this could only lead to the Ratchet and Clank games getting pushed back further and further until they're either dead or ignored (That's why we haven't seen any new Crash Bandicoot games).


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> No, my issue lies here; Sony's leaving another of their first-party IPs out to die, just like with Crash Bandicoot. Seriously, this could only lead to the Ratchet and Clank games getting pushed back further and further until they're either dead or ignored (That's why we haven't seen any new Crash Bandicoot games).



Howso? If more people show interest in Ratchet and Clank with these mobile releases, chances are *more games* will be made. Let's not forget that Sony has a huge stake in Android, too.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Howso? If more people show interest in Ratchet and Clank with these mobile releases, chances are *more games* will be made. Let's not forget that Sony has a huge stake in Android, too.



If that's the case, what happened to Crash Bandicoot?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Ask Naughty Dog.

Not Sony's fault they decided to make movies instead of games.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 19, 2013)

FYI Dyad is the free game for PS+ users in NA this week


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2013)

Soul Calibur 2 HD went up as a flash sale on PSN for 9.99 It is not only updated graphics but Online play. Also Minecraft on PS3


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 21, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Soul Calibur 2 HD went up as a flash sale on PSN for 9.99 It is not only updated graphics but Online play. Also Minecraft on PS3



I forget, but is there a way to find out which games on PSN are HD remakes easily, or if they are just 
"PS2 Classics"?

(I almost wasted $55 on buying the older GTA PS2 games from PSN, assuming they were HD remakes)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2013)

Toddler Naruto said:


> I forget, but is there a way to find out which games on PSN are HD remakes easily, or if they are just
> "PS2 Classics"?
> 
> (I almost wasted $55 on buying the older GTA PS2 games from PSN, assuming they were HD remakes)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-definition_remasters_for_PlayStation_consoles

http://community.us.playstation.com...n-PSN-how-did-they-do-it/td-p/36349952/page/2


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 25, 2013)

Well got myself a playstation+ subscription and have a question do the free game rotate around every month? Considering i just bought the Dragon Fantasy Book I & II bundle at a very good price with the membership discount.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, it's had a great run so far.

What do you think the PS4 will total up to in it's final run? Anywhere near what the PS2 did?


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 11, 2014)

Ps4 barely has any new game. Most are from ps3.

Examples:

- Gta V(coming soon)
- Call of duty Ghosts(disgusting)


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 12, 2014)

-SHINY- said:


> PS4 barely has any new games. Most are from PS3.
> 
> *Examples:*
> GTA V (coming soon)
> Call of Duty: Ghosts (disgusting)



I beg to differ. The below are all new PS4 games (most of them aren't exclusives).

Transformers: Rise of the Dark Spark
Dragon Age: Inquisition
Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor
The Evil Within
Assassin's Creed: Unity
LEGO Batman 3: Beyond Gotham
The Order: 1886
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
Batman: Arkham Knight
Bloodborne
Deep Down
DOOM (2015 reboot)
Final Fantasy XV
Kingdom Hearts III
Lords of the Fallen
Mad Max
Mass Effect 4
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
Ratchet & Clank (2015 reboot)
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Soul Saga: Episode 1
Tom Clancy's The Division
Uncharted 4: A Thiefâ€™s End
Whore of the Orient


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 12, 2014)

Toddler Naruto said:


> I beg to differ. The below are all new PS4 games (most of them aren't exclusives).
> 
> Transformers: Rise of the Dark Spark
> Dragon Age: Inquisition
> ...



Still not enough.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 13, 2014)

-SHINY- said:


> Still not enough.



How many games does the PS4 need to have for you to care then, 100? lol


----------



## Taralack (Jun 13, 2014)

We're not even a year into the release of the PS4 yet, give it some time.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 13, 2014)

And PS4 only less than a year old. Most others are still playing with PS3 still.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 19, 2014)

So Sony announced that the PS4 has passed the 10 million units sold mark. Not units shipped, units _sold_. That is pretty impressive.
However...
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/10-million-ps4-sales-is-well-beyond-what-sony-hope/1100-6421816/

Not only are these figures way beyond anything they have imagined, *they also have no idea why it's selling so well XD* They are actually worried about this because they have no clue what's gonna happen next^^
This is just too awesome... Microsoft is struggling to sell the XBOne and here we have the folks at Sony who don't even know why their console is flying off the shelves.

My guess is Sony just isn't used to having a product that sells well anymore since all their other products don't sell well at all.


----------

